# Darlington, This Weekend



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

We'll be at the KOA in Florence......stop by and say "hey" before the races.....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd love to go to Darlington someday. We'll be in Hatteras this weekend. Have a great time, go 31!









Brad


----------

